# Extraire les adresses des mails reçus



## jspenle (1 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

J'utilise l'application Mail, et je suis à la recherche d'un logiciel qui me permets d'extraire toutes les adresses emails des messages reçus (aussi bien De : que CC : ).

Avez-vous une idée ?

D'avance merci


----------



## pepeye66 (1 Avril 2010)

jspenle a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'utilise l'application Mail, et je suis à la recherche d'un logiciel qui me permets d'extraire toutes les adresses emails des messages reçus (aussi bien De : que CC : ).
> 
> ...



Un tel logiciel, s'il existe, ne pourrait que récupérer les adresses mail mais il faudrait pour autant les nominer non ?
Ceci étant tu peux (adresse par adresse) les rentrer dans ton carnet d'adresses par un clic droit sur l'adresse mail...Fastidieux si tu en as beaucoup.


*Note du modo :* ce qui ne change rien au fait qu'avant de cliquer sur le bouton "Nouveau" du forum "Applications", il faut d'abord lire cette annonce "à lire avant de poster" qui figure juste en dessous 

On déménage !


----------



## pascalformac (2 Avril 2010)

ceci dit
SI  tu as REPONDU à ces adresses
ces adresses là sont dans destinataires precdéents
tu y vas ( menu Mail/fenetre)

 tout selectionner/mettre dans le carnet

=> une fiche par adresse
(sauf celles dejà dans le carnet)

voilàààà


----------

